# Owner update 30,000 points



## izzymail (Jul 15, 2018)

Who has done the Wyndham update for 30,000 "rewards points". They say that's good for 2 nights at any resort, but lack any specific details. Anyone actually try to redeem these and find out what they are worth?


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jul 15, 2018)

izzymail said:


> Who has done the Wyndham update for 30,000 "rewards points". They say that's good for 2 nights at any resort, but lack any specific details. Anyone actually try to redeem these and find out what they are worth?



Haven’t done this for an owners update but it sounds like it’s tied to the Wyndham Rewards program from the hotel side.  15000 points is good for a free night with certain limitations at each hotel (upgraded rooms don’t apply for instance).  We took 45000 free Rewards points for attending our 1st Wyndham presentation a few weeks back now.   Perhaps it’s different for current owners though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnPaul (Jul 16, 2018)

Yes, they are Wyndham Rewards points (like you would get for staying at a Wyndham Hotel if you are in the program).  Yes, you can book at many Wyndham managed resorts (Wyndham, Worldmark, Shell) for 15,000 per night per bedroom (a two bedroom would take 30,000 points).

These stays can now be booked online (in the past you had to call).


----------



## clifffaith (Jul 16, 2018)

The Wyndham Rewards points have made it very easy to decline "updates". Have no interest in accumulating points.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jul 16, 2018)

JohnPaul said:


> Yes, they are Wyndham Rewards points (like you would get for staying at a Wyndham Hotel if you are in the program).  Yes, you can book at many Wyndham managed resorts (Wyndham, Worldmark, Shell) for 15,000 per night per bedroom (a two bedroom would take 30,000 points).
> 
> These stays can now be booked online (in the past you had to call).



That’s interesting, I’m assuming you have to be a current Wyndham owner to be able to book into Wyndham timeshare locations?  When logging into my Wyndham Rewards account I only see hotel chain options not any timeshare location options.  For instance when looking in D.C. area I did not see any of the timeshare locations such as National Harbor as an option in the list.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## izzymail (Jul 16, 2018)

HitchHiker71 said:


> That’s interesting, I’m assuming you have to be a current Wyndham owner to be able to book into Wyndham timeshare locations?  When logging into my Wyndham Rewards account I only see hotel chain options not any timeshare location options.  For instance when looking in D.C. area I did not see any of the timeshare locations such as National Harbor as an option in the list.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dont have a login, but I was able to see both hotels and resorts from their public rewards redemption website, however it seemed to be only certain ones and I didn't see any WorldMark properties listed. The rate is 15,000 points per night per room (ie a 2 bedroom for 2 nights is 60,000 points), but they also have an option for 3,000 points per night per room, plus cash ($50-75 for the ones I saw). Also, the redemption rate when the points are applied to WM maintenance fees is $50 for 10,000 points, meaning the 30,000 points they offered is worth $150. No thanks, especially since it cost $50 to attend the update.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jul 16, 2018)

izzymail said:


> I dont have a login, but I was able to see both hotels and resorts from their public rewards redemption website, however it seemed to be only certain ones and I didn't see any WorldMark properties listed. The rate is 15,000 points per night per room (ie a 2 bedroom for 2 nights is 60,000 points), but they also have an option for 3,000 points per night per room, plus cash ($50-75 for the ones I saw). Also, the redemption rate when the points are applied to WM maintenance fees is $50 for 10,000 points, meaning the 30,000 points they offered is worth $150. No thanks, especially since it cost $50 to attend the update.



Yes oddly enough I logged in today and searched again and this time around I see the actual timeshare resorts as well.  National Harbor for instance.  Perhaps last time the date ranges I was using simply didn’t have any timeshare availability in that area.  

EDIT:  I figured it out.  The WR mobile app doesn’t include the timeshare locations, but the wyndhamrewards.com website does.  Odd but at least now I know LOL. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnPaul (Jul 16, 2018)

clifffaith said:


> The Wyndham Rewards points have made it very easy to decline "updates". Have no interest in accumulating points.



That was my initial thought but I really like the Wyndham Canterbury resort in San Francisco.  Two nights there for an hour or two of my time works for me.  I have booked it a couple times (using points) although I cancelled one.


----------

